

Ask HN: Should I stay in SF? - kb120

Moved to San Francisco on my own last September(19, from Portland). Worked at Trader Joe's for a while before landing an internship/entry level position at a Oakland MSP. Studying for my RHCSA currently. I love my job as a help desk assistant. It is the highest paying job I have had and most relevant to my hacker interests.<p>Planning on returning to school this Fall. Accepted into the software engineering program of a very small school (Oregon Institute of Technology) as a junior transfer thanks to taking CC courses throughout HS, 3 year graduation plan. Other options are SF State or CCSF to finish lower division Calculus an attempt to transfer to Berkeley in 2014.<p>Struggling because I'm not sure what I would be happy doing. Living in SF these past few months has been exciting! But also a lonely experience. Haven't made many friends at all. Still I feel like it could be easier to accomplish what I want to do with my life if I stay SF.
======
jfb
San Francisco will still be there after you graduate.

